# Does anyone know much about routers?



## AndrewRossington (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm aware this is not the right message board, but I'm really hoping if I post this everywhere, someone will help me.


So I bought this Linksys Wireless G ADSL gateway router thingy...

I've gotten as far as sticking all the wires in the right holes, and I'm reading the step-by-step guide. I've stuck the disc in. I've gone through all the options. I've done everything it says I need to do, and yet when it comes to testing the internet connection (the same one I'm using at this very moment with my bog-standard-yet-surprisingly-more-reliable-than-this-bloody-router modem) it says there's a problem connecting.

Can anyone help me please? Bare in mind that I'm completely useless when it comes to abbreviations, definitions, and anything else related to actually making a wireless router work.

Thanks.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 24, 2006)

Andrew

You probably have to configure the network settings on the router itself - I take it you have a wireless adapter card plugged in the back of your computer?  I only use a wired router, so I'm not fully conversant with how wireless operates.

You will probably have to connect to the router via your web-browser (there should be an internet address in your documentation that lists what its IP address is - my own one (yours will likely be different) is 10.0.0.2.

Have you installed all the necessary drivers on your PC first?

Also, check the Linksys help&support - they may well have an online support site where you can get real-time help.

Richard


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 24, 2006)

At the moment I'm just trying to get the wired way working.

I've download a zip file with the firmware, though I'm not sure how to use it as the text document doesn't include any instructions.

I think I'll try emailing them for help.

Thanks for replying.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 24, 2006)

Andrew

Are you using an ethernet card to connect to the router or a USB socket? An ethernet card will connect with an RJ45 adapter which looks a little like the cable ends you plug into an external modem.  USB is most definitely *not* the preferred way of connecting to a router.  I expect your motherboard will have an ethernet socket (often to one side of the USB sockets) or if not then you need a separate PCI network adapter (which will fit into one of your PCI expansion sockets on your motherboard).

Anyway, try going Start>Run and type "cmd" (without the quotes) into the box and press OK.  Next, type the following into the command line that has opened up:

ipconfig /all

and paste back in a message all that you get returned from the above command.  Also, what's the model of your router?

Richard


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry, you might have a problem copying the text from the command line.  Type the following into a command line which will send the output of ipconfig to a text file on the c drive.  You can then open this up and copy and paste the contents:

ipconfig /all >c:\ipc.txt


Richard


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 24, 2006)

Windows IP Configuration



        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Trogdor

        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : 

        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : (removed by admin)



PPP adapter TalkTalk Broadband:



        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : (removed by Admin)

        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No

        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : xx (removed by Admin - it was a valid ip)
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 89.240.247.235

        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 62.24.128.18

                                            62.24.128.17



It's a Linksys WAG54GS.


----------



## starl (Sep 24, 2006)

be careful what you post - I removed some info.

It would help you provided what steps you *did* do..
do *not* mess with the firmware just yet - if you don't even have it working, you don't want to deal with that yet.

Step 1: network adapter installed in pc/laptop
Step 2: router plugged into (DSL or cable) modem (unless it's a combo modem/router)
Step 3: log into the router and configure it to find your ISP
Step 4: if your pc/laptop used to be connected directly to the modem, clear those settings so it can find the router.


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 24, 2006)

Step 1: network adapter installed in pc/laptop 

What's a network adapter?

Step 2: router plugged into (DSL or cable) modem (unless it's a combo modem/router) 

It's not plugged into my modem. I don't know if it's a combo, though the instructions mention nothing about plugging into a modem. I've had to add my user name and password to the router's basic settings, so I imagine it does include a modem too.

Step 3: log into the router and configure it to find your ISP 

I do not know how to do this, other than what the instructions say. There's a shed-load of fields with abbreviations (no explanations!) which are untouched, other than what I'm told I'm supposed to fill out.

Step 4: if your pc/laptop used to be connected directly to the modem, clear those settings so it can find the router.

I believe it has found the router, as it comes up with the little bubble saying "local area network found".


----------



## starl (Sep 24, 2006)

>>
So I bought this Linksys Wireless G ADSL gateway router thingy... 

that needs to have your modem (from your ISP - the box that you had your PC originally plugged into) into it. 

verify that step and we'll go onto the next one.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 24, 2006)

Andrew

How are you connecting to the router?  What kind of cable?  USB or ethernet?

Richard


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 24, 2006)

The one in the box!

It's in the back of the PC and not a USB port, so I guess it's an ethernet.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 24, 2006)

From searching on Google, I believe your router IP should be:

192.168.1.1

Try entering that into your webrowser and seeing if you can make a connection to your router.


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 24, 2006)

> From searching on Google, I believe your router IP should be:
> 
> 192.168.1.1
> 
> Try entering that into your webrowser and seeing if you can make a connection to your router.



Done!

What's next?


----------



## starl (Sep 24, 2006)

on the Setup - Basic Setup screen, fill in the information. I can't tell you what numbers to use - they would've been provided by your isp.

tho - that screen shot you posted earlier had some of the DNS, gateway, etc.


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 24, 2006)

> on the Setup - Basic Setup screen, fill in the information. I can't tell you what numbers to use - they would've been provided by your isp.
> 
> tho - that screen shot you posted earlier had some of the DNS, gateway, etc.



I'm on hold right now (listening Something in the Air by Thunderclap Newman 100's of times) to find out the VPI and VCI numbers. Is that what I need?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 24, 2006)

yes

VPI will be 0

VPN will be 38

Standard for UK.

Richard


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 24, 2006)

> yes
> 
> VPI will be 0
> 
> ...




VPN or VCI? Are they the same?

Either way, I've entered that into the Basic Setup page, along with my ISP username and password, and this is where I'm stuck on what to do next?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry, I was thinking about something else:

VPI 0

VCI 38

Make sure you have PPPoA selected as your encapsulation (if you have this option).

Next step is to check that it's actually working.  

I think you may have to go into Start>Control Panel>Network Connections and right-click on your ethernet card and click Enable (if that's an option) as it appeared to be disabled from your ipconfig info.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 24, 2006)

Another thought - you're not using Windows Media Center Edition are you?  If so, do you have Windows Defender installed (the MS anti-spyware software)?


----------



## starl (Sep 24, 2006)

considering I have no idea what those are, things must be a little different in the UK? For me, I have: IP Addy, Subnet Mask, Gateway, DNS (@2)..

i'll just sit back now...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, if Andrew's setup will mirror mine, ultimately the Gateway and DHCP address and DNS server address will all be the IP address of the router on his local subnet.  The IP address of his network adapter will conform to the subnet mask.  I think his issue at the moment is that his router hasn't connected to his ISP (I think, but it's so hard trying to decide these things when you aren't sat in front of the problematic computer).  Setting the VPI and VCI and encapsulation will allow him to connect to his ISP (hopefully).  Failing that, 56Kbps really ain't that bad


----------



## starl (Sep 24, 2006)

to me, that is weird.. because all that info is specific to my isp. well - except my ip of network adapter - that conforms to *my* network. But the configuration of the router to connect to the isp has to be the isps address...

as for my network adapter - none of that is configured - it just grabs it...

i can't imagine that uk vs us would be that different... tho, i have no settings for VPI or VCI....


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 24, 2006)

> Sorry, I was thinking about something else:
> 
> VPI 0
> 
> ...




I've gotten as far as that. There is no option for an ethernet card. There's the TalkTalk, Local Area Connection (which it says is connected) and something called 1394 Connection.



> Another thought - you're not using Windows Media Center Edition are you?  If so, do you have Windows Defender installed (the MS anti-spyware software)?



I don't know what Windows Media Centre Edition is, though I do have Windows Defender installed.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 25, 2006)

You'll be on XP Home then?  Don't worry about the 1394 as this is a firewire connection (I think).  When you log into the router using that IP address, does it tell you what connection speeds you're getting?  Does your surfing appear faster?  Can you call up a web page without difficulty?


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes, XP home.

What happens is I fill in the VPI/VCI info and so on.

I click "save settings" or whatever at the bottom.

It goes to a screen that says "rebooting router"  and as the bar gets to about 50% a little bubble on my desktop pops up saying "local area network cable unplugged" or something like.  - which I think is the computer reacting to the router rebooting.

I load up the internet explorer and it does not load any pages.

The connection speed was 100mb/s I think. It's deffinitely connected to the router, but I suspect the router won't dial the internet connection.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 25, 2006)

If you have an ADSL connection, the router does not need to dial a connection.  What it does need to do is connect to your ISP (you should have been requested for your ISP logon and password details in the router set up screens).  Do you know that you definitely have broadband access?  If it's thru TalkTalk, have they confirmed that the service is fully operational for you?


----------



## JamieDuncan (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok i would like to point out that this post isnt that helpful so no one gets annoyed by what im about to say.

A friend of mine bought the same model wireless adapter and asked me to set it up for him, being fairly knowledgable about computers i thought it would be a piece of cake.
Unfortunately the same problem kept occuring, whenever the router connected it never ever lit up the internet bulb for some strange reason.

3 weeks of phoning indian call centres, all of whome reading from the same troubleshooting manual telling us to remove all wiring turn off router for 20 seconds, re-wire router and turn it on again.

I mustve done it 20 times it was very annoying.

In the end we took the router back and got a bt wireless router
it worked pretty much straight away (a couple hours)
but then as the wireless rate is only 56k it seemed quite disheartening that we could barely use our 8mb broadband.

just wondering if you have had any of this stress that comes with wireless routers yet?


----------



## starl (Sep 25, 2006)

welll.. if you wanna share stories
I had a router go out on me - just the internet part. Was working fine, then just stopped. I've had enough experience with the stuff that I knew the basic troubleshooting (you gotta recycle the darn things at least once a month) - anyway - no go.
Looked online... no help
Called support... no help (tho, gotta admit, he tried)

so I bought a new one. tada - all is well. So, somehow, just the internet component died ... but then, I don't know enough about what's going on inside the darn thing to understand that - I just set them up.

but - not sure if that's the case here (yet) - sounds like the thing still needs configuring - tho I find it *very* interesting that the configuration differs by country.. I also have the linksys 54whatever wireless router and there's talk here that I'm like *huh?*

hmm - one quick question - back on topic - we aren't trying to get the *wireless* part to run yet, are we??? I've always found it best to get the wired working - then mess with the wireless setup


----------



## JamieDuncan (Sep 25, 2006)

Do any wireless routers tranfer at better speeds than 56k?

because if that was the case id get one myself.

Configuration is half the battle,
the other half is self control to not throw it out a window after many attempts to get it working


----------



## starl (Sep 25, 2006)

there's a new wireless configuration, actually, that just came out.
called wirless n


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 25, 2006)

Tracy - yes, Andrew's using it wired.  I had a hell of a time setting up my wired router (for Linux, not for XP which worked like a charm straight out the box).  Didn't help that my linux distro didn't work with my Nvidia ethernet chipset until I updated the kernel.

I have stayed off wireless setups because I only have one computer at home (actually have 2, but the other one is mothballed) and am never likely to have computers in more than one room - that is until the kids grow up and demand to surf of course!


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 25, 2006)

> If you have an ADSL connection, the router does not need to dial a connection.  What it does need to do is connect to your ISP (you should have been requested for your ISP logon and password details in the router set up screens).  Do you know that you definitely have broadband access?  If it's thru TalkTalk, have they confirmed that the service is fully operational for you?




Yes, I deffinitely have broadband. It's been working fine for a long while. I've entered my ISP login details in the basic setup screen.


I'm considering phoning a local guy to come and set it up for me..  is that going to be worth it if it's going to be problematic more often than not?  Would it be wiser to take it back while I'm still within my 30 day right to return?


----------



## JamieDuncan (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks Tracy that wireless-n looks good, just a bit faster than original broadband speed, but then i think, if i wait 6 months, there will be 4mb wireless connections, and wireless setup wizards that mean u can plug in your router(to the phone socket  ) autoplay the cd click next, next, next, next, next, next, finish and voila! all done.  i love it when technology is made simple, its easier to take it for granted!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 25, 2006)

> Yes, XP home.
> 
> What happens is I fill in the VPI/VCI info and so on.
> 
> ...



I'm going to be annoying, and ask you to go thru this process again, but when you load Internet Explorer, and you get no webpages, go into Start>Run, type "cmd" and do the "ipconfig /all >C:\ipc.txt" and post the results.  The only info from that you might want to remove is the Physical Address (I think I'm right in saying that) as you are behind the router so none of the rest of it is likely to bring you harm.

Richard


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 26, 2006)

> I'm going to be annoying, and ask you to go thru this process again, but when you load Internet Explorer, and you get no webpages, go into Start>Run, type "cmd" and do the "ipconfig /all >C:\ipc.txt" and post the results.  The only info from that you might want to remove is the Physical Address (I think I'm right in saying that) as you are behind the router so none of the rest of it is likely to bring you harm.
> 
> Richard



Windows IP Configuration



        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ANDREW

        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : 

        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : **********

        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : ********

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : **********

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1

        Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 26 September 2006 17:16:26

        Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 27 September 2006 17:16:26


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 26, 2006)

Andrew

This looks completely fine to me (it's what I have, different IP addresses of course).

Next try the following at the command line (where you typed ipconfig /all):

ping -a www.google.co.uk

and see what it says. 

If it works, you should get something like the following:


```
Pinging www.l.google.com [209.85.129.99] with 32 bytes of data:



Reply from 209.85.129.99: bytes=32 time=32ms TTL=241

Reply from 209.85.129.99: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=241

Reply from 209.85.129.99: bytes=32 time=33ms TTL=241

Reply from 209.85.129.99: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=241



Ping statistics for 209.85.129.99:

    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:

    Minimum = 32ms, Maximum = 40ms, Average = 35ms
```

which shows you have a working internet connection.

Richard


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 26, 2006)

> Next try the following at the command line (where you typed ipconfig /all):
> 
> ping -a www.google.co.uk
> 
> and see what it says.



It says "Ping request could not find host www.google.co.uk. Please check the name and try again."

I also got a message bubble a few minutes ago saying something like "the local area connection has limited connectivity. May prevent you from accessing the internet."  Not sure what it said precisely.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Sep 27, 2006)

Andrew

The first message means you don't appear to have a connection (at least, I think that's what it means).  I think unless you can get someone who really knows their stuff to walk you thru the process (and probably sat with you at the computer) then you will struggle to resolve this.  I'd be sorely tempted to get a replacement.  It shouldn't be this difficult.

Sorry I haven't been much help 

Richard


----------



## AndrewRossington (Sep 27, 2006)

> Andrew
> 
> The first message means you don't appear to have a connection (at least, I think that's what it means).  I think unless you can get someone who really knows their stuff to walk you thru the process (and probably sat with you at the computer) then you will struggle to resolve this.  I'd be sorely tempted to get a replacement.  It shouldn't be this difficult.
> 
> ...




No mate, you've been a big help. It's very kind of you to spend so much time trying to figure this out.


----------

